# Olive Nerites Snails



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok guys, so i've got way too many olive nerite snails and am looking to trade some. if any NASH members are interested, i'd be willing to trade some for shrimp or plants. let me know if you're interested and we'll figure out a way to trade.

here's some info about the snails: its from azgardens site

Algae Eating Olive Nerite Snail

a.k.a. Olive Nerites, Olive Snails
Neritina reclivata

TEMP: 50 - 100 pH: 6.2 - 8.5

-Probably One of the Best Algae Eating Snails you will ever Own!

-THEY WILL NOT REPRODUCE IN FRESHWATER!

-THEY WILL NOT EAT YOUR PLANTS

These little fellas are actually about the size of a dime or a marble, and have neat little barnacles growing on the shells. Probably about the best algae eating snail for aquariums in the world, as they DO NOT reproduce in freshwater, but only in brackish or saltwater. YES, we have them here at the nursery in our FRESHWATER pools so you need not worry about any acclimation process unless you want them BACK in Saltwater. They may lay "pretzel- salt-looking" eggs, but they won't hatch unless the eggs are laid in, at least, brackish water at an optimum temp. Great for keeping GLASS, & PLANT LEAVES clean! NO, They won't eat your plants either. What else could you want in a snail?

STOCKING INFO: use 1 per gallon or more. Not easy to breed, as they are actually a brackish water snail (brackish water is where they are prolific). Excellent algae eating snail for freshwater aquariums and also Marine as well! Will NOT harm plant life.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Where are you located? 
How much are you asking for them? or trade value?
What kind of shrimp are you looking for?


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Im up in the woodlands i do not really have any set price or whatever so im up for anything really. I have around 50 I'd like to get rid of. Im looking for cherry shrimp and low light plants like cryps.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have RCS....How you wanna trade? 

pm sent.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks harrishawk for the awesome nerites!


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

No problem man i really appreciate cherries. Did you happen to see the ones with the redish colors?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, awesome looking! 

Thanks again!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you have any more? 

Thanh


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Not at the moment but in around 2 to 3 weeks i should have a larger number available then preveiously. Around how many are you interested in?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

About 50.

Thanh


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm probably gonna want some more too.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok ill put you on my waiting list it should only be 2 or 3 weeks if thats ok?
EK what are doing with them all, feeding clownloaches ?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I might want some too. I do not have a quantity yet.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

no worries ill be bring back plenty so just let me know


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I have a few 6fters....


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

TNguyen said:


> About 50.
> 
> Thanh


Im back and loaded with snails were you still interested? Ill be heading up to mikestropicalfish on Sunday if you would like to meet there or something?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Is Mike wanting some of them? I don't think Mike works on Sunday and closed Monday.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

harrishawk said:


> Im back and loaded with snails were you still interested? Ill be heading up to mikestropicalfish on Sunday if you would like to meet there or something?


PM sent.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Harrishawk,

THANKS for the Nerites man! These are freaking awesome.

Cheers,
Thanh


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

no problem man anything form a NASH member.


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

no lie,I dropped mine in &they went to town. Thanks!!


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

remember my itrade rating guys


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

harrishawk said:


> remember my itrade rating guys


Done! Thanks again!

John


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Ajax said:


> Done! Thanks again!
> 
> John


hey thank you


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow is all I can say about these little guys. The main rock in my Mini-M was pretty covered in algae. Enough that you couldn't see the white anymore. I got home today, and that rock is nearly free of algae! That's only 3 days after putting them in that tank. I only have 3 of these guys in that tank. The small hex tank that I use as a holding tank had some green spot on the glass, so I dumped all the extras in there and they wiped that out too!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

HA
Now you will have to start feeding them.

These are really awsome snails when it comes to algae. O-cats do not even compare. The only drawback is the eggs that they lay (do not hatch), but that is easily srcaped off (and a lot less time consuming to scraping/scrubbing off algae).


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

kwc1974 said:


> HA
> Now you will have to start feeding them.
> 
> These are really awsome snails when it comes to algae. O-cats do not even compare. The only drawback is the eggs that they lay (do not hatch), but that is easily srcaped off (and a lot less time consuming to scraping/scrubbing off algae).


I've heard if you have amano shrimp they love to eat them.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Never seen the Amano Shimp eat the eggs. Could be, just have not seen it.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

hey i could also be wrong. you know how i am


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

These guys wiped out all the algae in my 125g which I purposely grew algae in for my Trophs.....Great workers and my trophs love to eat the eggs!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I would like to purchase some nerites from you if possible.


----------

